# South Platte, Deckers area, CO



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Explored the stretch from 67 south to Deckers last weekend. Had explored upstream from there last fall .Wet a line, nothing, but there were a lot of people out fishing as it was about 75 that day. Have been told that if you can catch a fish in this water you can catch a fish anywhere (pressure is high). Ended up fishing the North Fork South Platte near Pine at the end of the route. Water is very low so hard fishing. I forgot to take photos this trip but his is from November.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

I have only fished downstream of Deckers once since the Hayman fire awhile back and it wasn't nearly the fishery I remembered.

>>Had explored upstream from there last fall<<

Have you made the hike into Cheesman Canyon? That's worth it, IMO. There was good book about Cheesman and Spinney written by Roger Hill that you may still be able to find somewhere.

Also, it's a bit further (depending on where you are starting out from, of course) but the 11 mile canyon area is nice as well.

Great place with great access...Hope to fish out there some this summer again.


----------



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

I live in Conifer Colorado and fish here often. If you get out here again give me a shout and I can take you to a few of my favorites


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Ramjet, I was just reading up on that area last week and will give it a try. Met some good people on the river with advice and the guy at the flyshop in Deckers was telling me the history of the fire and the impact on the fishing when I was there last month. Thanks.
cscitney, I appreciate the offer and will reach out to you sometime. I am in Littleton and I have not been out much at all in a month and yesterday fished evergreen lake for the first time. 1 nice 14" rainbow on a spinner. Only fish I saw caught for hours so felt good. Tried Lair of the Bear on the way down, nothing, but the water was up some since my last try a month or so ago and of course, lots of pressure. Need to get my waders from MI on next trip... Or just buy another set


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

>>Need to get my waders from MI on next trip... Or just buy another set<<

If you're in Littleton, you're close to Discount Fishing Tackle on Santa Fe and could possibly find a "cheapie" pair there. It's a fun place to go poke around. Last summer I stopped by and saw that there's now a store where you can buy dope in the same strip mall!


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks. More dope stores than walgreens out here. Crazy. Evergreen lake yesterday.. 3 about all the same, these nice little planters.


----------

